# SUSI interface



## Bob Small (Jan 3, 2008)

Apart from Uhlenbrock, are there any sound decoders with SUSI interface?


----------



## CapeCod1 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm using SoundTraxx units and Lenz Gold Maxi decoders - with Stan Ames' "DCC+batteries". Work great. 
CapeCod1


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So SoundTraxx has SUSI? That's news to me. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob, 

The Massoth XLS sound decoders have a bus connector for SUSI. 

Keith


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I need some clarification here about the SUSI interface. It was my understanding that the electric motor in an engine with a SUSI interface won't work correctly if the interface is removed as the interface is integral in some manner to the motor's function. Can anybody elucidate?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's really off the thread topic. Not trying to stall you Steve, but why not start a whole new thread on this? It's a subject worthy of some discussion. (I suggest this because this thread has been discussing existing SUSI stuff, there are no SUSI motors yet as far as I know)... But I am not the forum police, so this was a suggestion only. 

Back to the questions raised already, CapeCod, I am assuming you just wanted to tell us about what you are using, not answering Bob's question. 

I believe one of the few other sound systems with a SUSI interface is the DIETZ from Germany. 
I do not believe any sound decoder company with an extensive US library has a SUSI interface. 

As an aside, when SUSI was first used, I was really excited, since the world was made of expensive motor decoders and expensive sound decoders, so the possibility of being able to mix and match seemed wonderful. 

But as technology moves forward, it became clear that you could beat the total price with a single, integrated decoder, sharing the microprocessor and memory, with the economies of a single board, now extra connectors, etc. 

As an example, getting a QSI for $127 beats the pants cost wise off a separate motor decoder and sound board. It's just logical. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition to what Greg said, it seems the SUSI interface is evolving into a useful device for providing feedback to other devices.  For example the new Massoth pulsed smoke maker uses it to get feedback on engine load to better simulate when the engine is working hard vs coasting.  I think it is just taking time for people to see the opportunities.  

Keith


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Greg! I didn't mean to change the subject. I had heard that SUSI was one of the things that was being proposed for new large scale offerings and that it would make tearing out the electronics and direct wiring the motor unworkable. That's the sum total of my knowledge of SUSI (which obviously isn't much!) I don't want to start another b*tching topic inadvedently so I'll just ask during chat.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Having a 4 wire interface to send data is a nice idea, but it pretty much implies a level of cooperation we don't have yet in the general sense.

In 10 years, maybe all devices will come with a common bus interface to communicate with each other.

If you make a motor that REQUIRES this interface to operate properly, you would certainly limit the ability to use other control systems.

While one manufacturer is considering this, it's not in large scale, the market is too small to make something so specific.

I don't think there is any danger of this happening to us in large scale in the near future.

Regards, Greg


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Greg-


Dietz, along with Lenz, developed the SUSI interface.  Dietz X-clusive S and Micro MS sound modules feature the SUSI interface.  Dietz synchronized sound modules can be driven bu SUSI, too.


http://www.d-i-e-t-z.de/2_4.htm

Dietz download on SUSI specification:
http://www.d-i-e-t-z.de/jd/plaene/susispez131_engl.zip

Zimo and Massoth motor/sound decoders have SUSI outputs for controlling SUSI devices.  Dietz DLE 2M motor decoders also feature a SUSI interface.

Best regards,
Bob

PS - The Massoth sound module is designed to work with a high speed serial connection similar to SUSI, however, the four pin connector is a proprietary LGB/Massoth data bus.  The Massoth 4-pin connector can be programmed for Massoth/LGB data stream or SUSI data stream.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was searching around a related subject for older LGB decoders, and here it is 8 years later and thankfully, SUSI has really gone nowhere except support for old outdated stuff.

My post #6 has proved true. And the manufacturer for SUSI motors has given up.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several LGB engines that use the SUSI bus for sound units. The LGB coke mogul is one. All ZIMO large scale decoders have the SUSI bus and it is used for 'fast' loads of sound projects with their MXULF/A.


----------

